# Cloudy Water In My Oscar Tank



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys, unrelated to my piranhas.... I have a dusty/cloudy oscar tank and im wondering what I should do.

the parameters are great, but the its still a little foggy.

heres a pic. what shall I do!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

There is no possible way your water parameters are great with a cloudy tank. Please post actual readings and tank maintenance schedule.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> There is no possible way your water parameters are great with a cloudy tank. Please post actual readings and tank maintenance schedule.


hey,

yeah my mom was wrong. readings are ammonia: 1, nitrites .50, nitrates 10.

as for schedule id say 10% every week or two. I know thats horrible haha. help me out by telling her this.

I do 40% weekly


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

umm why is your mother doing your water changes?? lol 40-50% weekly is required


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

how long has the tank been up an running?
what filters r u running?oscars need strong filtration.
how often do u feed them?


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

oscars make a mess, you need to do more than 10% every week, 30 to 40 usually, filtration?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

they're my moms fish dude lol.









she feeds them quite a bunch lol. these fish are fat.

she has two aquaclear 70s running on it.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> they're my moms fish dude lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better filtration would help, if not more water changes,10% every week or other week, isnt enough, check your ammo. reading,


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Well then it is up to you to teach mom what is the proper way to maintain a fish tank. Show her how to use water test kits, explain that overfeeding causes more waste, which gets turned into ammonia which will slowly kill her fish.

Perhaps look for an Oscar forum and try to get her to join, that way she isnt just hearing her son say your doing it wrong. She can read what others are suggesting as well









Good luck!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> Well then it is up to you to teach mom what is the proper way to maintain a fish tank. Show her how to use water test kits, explain that overfeeding causes more waste, which gets turned into ammonia which will slowly kill her fish.
> 
> Perhaps look for an Oscar forum and try to get her to join, that way she isnt just hearing her son say your doing it wrong. She can read what others are suggesting as well
> 
> ...


that a good idea!

shed be really interested in that actually.

and lol she doesnt believe half the stuff I say regardless of my perfect water quality downstairs


----------

